# Berfday?



## pani (Oct 3, 2014)

Mama says it's my berfday on next Tuesday. Anyone know what that means? Is it bad?

~ Felix


----------



## BunMomma (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Pani! No it's good--you'll get treats


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 3, 2014)

Berfdays I've never had one yet I'm only three months old. Ivy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Trix here-

I've had eleven burfdays- they are FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Apebull (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh yous get lots of special treats on your berfday. Deg are awesome!!!


----------



## pani (Oct 6, 2014)

Now it my birthday! Mama said "happy birthday Felix" and gave me lots of head rubs. She said she will give me extra treats later!

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 6, 2014)

Felix-

Trix here. Happy, happy, happy burfday!!!!!! Get lots of head rubs, treats. and snuggles!!!!!! Here's a few kisses from me: xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo!!!!!

Love, 

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Berfday!!! Hopes you gets lots of snuggies and carrots and jaw rubs!


----------



## pani (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you everybun!

~ Felix


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy birftay Felix! Ya birftays are great! I got som things called cupcakes. They had realy nummy frosting!


----------



## BunMomma (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Felix, dis is WildBill. Happy birfday!!! I hope you have many more! Enjoy da treats n forehead rubs. 
Nosebonks to you!


----------

